# Toro Super Recycler, worth the $?



## MarkAguglia

My 1990 Toro VacU-Power is my go to...its my baby...I love her to death......but it CANNOT mulch and I'm filling way too many garbage cans each week!

I love the design and features of the Super Recycler and am considering getting it but $500 for a push mower is pushing it. Pun intended.

Does anyone have one? Is it worth the coin? Looking for some expert opinions. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

I like this one:

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/walk-behind-mowers/22-personal-pace-high-wheel-with-smartstow-20340

I have a 10yr toro 20332. The stow behind will make it really nice to store it.


----------



## ericgautier

g-man said:


> I have a 10yr toro 20332.


I loved my Toro 20332 too. Got it back in 2013 and had no issues with it. Now my brother has it. I let him borrow it when he got rid of his lawn service and well... he kept it. :lol:


----------



## samjonester

Yes! I am also wondering this.

I'm currently debating one of these two mowers based on price. I can't tell whether it would be sufficient. It looks like the super would be better at mulching, though I'm planning on bagging once I graduate from a side discharge.

Home Depot links (though I'd rather support a local shop).

Honda HRR216VKA
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Honda-21-in-3-in-1-Variable-Speed-Gas-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Lawn-Mower-with-Auto-Choke-HRR216VKA/203709643

Toro Recycler 20333
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Recycler-22-in-Personal-Pace-Variable-Speed-Gas-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Lawn-Mower-with-Blade-Stop-System-20333/100659636


----------



## g-man

I prefer the stow option over the blade stop (both are the same price at HD). The extra space in the garage is worth it.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Recycler-22-in-SmartStow-Personal-Pace-Variable-Speed-High-Wheel-Drive-Gas-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Lawn-Mower-20340/206509121


----------



## Sinclair

I have the Smart Stow recycler, and I love it.

You definitely want the Smart Stow. Not only does it save space, but it gives very convenient access for cleaning under the deck and servicing the blade.


----------



## MasterMech

I've bought, sold, owned, broken, and fixed a few Super Recyclers. Absolutely worth the $$. Talked my FIL into a Super Bagger a few years back. It's been a fantastic machine too.

The regular Recycler mowers perform well, but the Supers just last forever. Wheels are much better, mulching action is better on the supers, and the self-propel trans is far better as well. Pick a model that suits your desires. If you plan to bag much at all, the blade clutch is a must-have IMO.


----------



## BUbbaSwine

I have the Honda HRR216...first season with it and still getting used to the drive control. My Toro bit the dust and was a great machine. Went with Honda for the lower cut height for Bermuda grass yard.


----------



## bbeckwor

I have had the SR4 for 4 years now. It cranks on the first pull every time. It mulches and bags just as well as any of the commercial grade push mowers I have ran in the past. I believe it is well worth the money.


----------



## MyDixieWrecked

If I had a reason to upgrade to the super recycler I would. My neighbor just moved in and needed to borrow my mower, Regular Toro Recycler and loved it. He was going to buy one, and I told him to get the super recycler if he was going to mulch. He listened and bought it, I gave it a whirl the other day and well worth it! Anyone own a Toro Timemaster to compare to the quality of cut and mulching capability of a super recycler?


----------



## kevreh

I replaced my Personal Pace with a Super Recycler with blade stop. Like it a lot better, its just better made and more solid. The blade stop is a nice feature, it used to annoy me that the engine would stop every time I had to bag clippings, pick up a stick, etc... The way I see it, if the SR is $150 more, over the course of 10 years thats only another $15 a year. Using a better quality tool is usually worth it to me. Also I feel like the SR is more like a professional level mower (even though technically it isn't).


----------



## MarkAguglia

Thanks for the opinions guys! I think I may pull the trigger on the super recycler. I plan on making it last 30 years just like my current mower has, so I think I'll pay the upfront costs to have the best cut! I like the stow idea and all but I'll sacrifice the space.


----------



## tlfal

I had the SR4 super recycler (20381) for about a month. It was very good at mulching. Bought it used for $200. Guy kept it in excellent condition. Cut was very nice and so as suction. It did have one annoyance with personal pace. When you stop sometimes it locks up the wheels and its hard to go back. I think there is an adjustment for it but i didn't have it long enough to fiddle with it. 
I have a very small garage and very small yard (850 square feet of grass) so it was an overkill. I ended up getting Ego 21" self propelled mower with 7.5amp battery and rapid charger for $399 so i sold the SR4. Toro cuts much better then Ego does. But vertical storage and no gas and all the work associated with gas are a big plus.

If they can make a smartstow version of super recycler that would be awesome.


----------



## kevreh

MarkAguglia said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys! I think I may pull the trigger on the super recycler. I plan on making it last 30 years just like my current mower has, so I think I'll pay the upfront costs to have the best cut! I like the stow idea and all but I'll sacrifice the space.


If your spreading the cost out over that time (30 years) I would definitely get the SR. Maybe even the pro-level mowers.


----------



## MarkAguglia

kevreh said:


> MarkAguglia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the opinions guys! I think I may pull the trigger on the super recycler. I plan on making it last 30 years just like my current mower has, so I think I'll pay the upfront costs to have the best cut! I like the stow idea and all but I'll sacrifice the space.
> 
> 
> 
> If your spreading the cost out over that time (30 years) I would definitely get the SR. Maybe even the pro-level mowers.
Click to expand...

I already did that haha! $16/year...now I need to decide on which model super recycler to get as there are different options.


----------



## Ryan

Im between the toro 20382 and the honda hrx217vka right now im leaning more towards the honda because the size of engine, hoc and reviews say mulching is much better. But not sure if its much better then my toro 20332...


----------



## Green

Ryan said:


> Im between the toro 20382 and the honda hrx217vka right now im leaning more towards the honda because the size of engine, hoc and reviews say mulching is much better. But not sure if its much better then my toro 20332...


I've never used a Honda, but if you like (or don't mind) the two-blade design, I'd consider the HRX217 just for the larger engine if you're going to spend that much on a mower. The Toro 20382 has a Honda engine that's similar in performance to the B&S one of your older Toro (which has 7.25 torque).


----------



## Matthew_73

g-man said:


> I prefer the stow option over the blade stop (both are the same price at HD). The extra space in the garage is worth it.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Recycler-22-in-SmartStow-Personal-Pace-Variable-Speed-High-Wheel-Drive-Gas-Walk-Behind-Self-Propelled-Lawn-Mower-20340/206509121


I opted for the stow version. It was worth the extra $30


----------



## trl2112

I had an old Toro SR from 2000, back then it cost me $659 retail. It was a great mower! Sold it 3 years ago for an upgrade to a Toro Timemaster after moving from just under .25 acre to full .5 acre.


----------



## Spartazoo

I just bought the personal pace smart stow high wheel model (202340). I really like it. The personal pace takes a little getting used to, but it works great. And it even started on the first pull ever like the ad says.


----------



## jht3

I say yes. I'm still using the Toro 20466 my dad bought new in 1995. Blade brake clutch, 3 speed transmission, mulch plug, and bag options. Has electric start but a new battery is something like $80, so nope. It starts on a single pull.

When I pulled it out of the shed 7 years ago, where it had sat for 8 years I did go through it and clean/regressed the rear hubs, rebuild the carb as the jets were clogged, replaced the belts, and cleaned out a million acorns packed into the pull starter.

Toro has all the parts still available and the aluminum deck will last.


----------



## Thunderbucket00

Love my new 21378, bags great, mulches awsome, 190cc engine, smart stow, electric start, 5 year warranty... went to a dealer and gave me a better deal than the box stores.

Love the personal pace, and yes you just have to learn to stop a bit short of where you stop. It unlocks the drive wheels and can be pulled back effortlessly. I mow with one hand, drink in the other.


----------

